# What are you really eating..



## macedog24 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 30, 2017)

Good ole Aussie beef

And the occasional she-boy asshole


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 13, 2017)

Meat is one of the best things to use for lunch.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

I just love it with salad.


----------

